# Can 2.7t S4 downpipes fit a Allroad



## spanknvr6 (Nov 14, 2003)

I got a set of gutted s4 b5 downpipes. Will they fit my allroad?


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

Depends, did they come from an S4 with a tip tranny? If yes, than they should fit. The S4 downpipes from a 6 speed are configured narrower and will not clear an auto tranny.


----------



## airdbeck23 (May 25, 2004)

Any idea on how much narrower the 6speed pipes are? Would some modification, cut/weld, help at all? Thanks 



NFX123JMP said:


> Depends, did they come from an S4 with a tip tranny? If yes, than they should fit. The S4 downpipes from a 6 speed are configured narrower and will not clear an auto tranny.


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

When I was looking around for downpipes for my tip S4, I contacted two sellers of low cost downpipes that were made for 6MT S4s. They both said they would fit a tip tranny with some mild modifications.

However, I'm still looking.


----------

